# May have found a good place for driftwood



## wagz

I am not plugging this site. I have never ordered anything from there yet. I cannot comment on product quality. However, I came across in when looking manzanita branches. They have them natural and sandblasted. Also check out the california and ghostwood they have. Sage branches look great too, but may not be suitable for tank. the grapewood is very interesting. These are for weddings and decorating houses. I don't see why they could be used in a tank if you took the precautions to steralize and soak for some time before using:

http://www.bloomsandbranches.com/


----------



## CatSoup

Those are beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sarahspins

Nice! I have been looking for some manzanita and these are great prices - I just placed an order so I can report back once it arrives


----------



## Pink_Hat

sarahspins said:


> Nice! I have been looking for some manzanita and these are great prices - I just placed an order so I can report back once it arrives


Oh let us know how it goes. Those are exactly what I have been looking for.

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Disher

Did you get your order? How was everything? Some of the grape wood and ghost wood looks awesome!


----------



## junglefowl

Awesome!!!


----------



## gnelahc

Looks great with great prices. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Sethjohnson30

They have quite a nice selection. When you get into the larger branches I think they are priced a little high. I got the two branches in my tank for 46$ each shipped, that seems to be about half the price as this place








Wow! I have not taken any pics of my tank lately. I will take some soon the wood has turned a much darker shade of brown and I have a lot more growth


----------



## gordonrichards

To be honest, you could have gotten the same type sold to you cheaper from members in the forum. Then again they seem like large pieces, so freight probably cost almost as much as the wood did :^p

Looks nice, I dig the coral pieces you got. You can make some nice looking trees of moss using them!

-Gordon


----------



## Bettatail

thanks, the site bookmarked!


----------



## Bettatail

there is another good alternative 

http://www.manzanita.com/sticks.htm


----------



## Knotyoureality

I'd seen them last year when I was hunting around for planted vase options, but ultimately decided against ordering any branches from them after I got hold of a stock manager there. 

Be *very* careful to do a thorough cleaning on any branches you get. They do use a variety of sprayed pesticides in their storage and shipping areas and it's very possible for these materials to have been exposed to 'em. Nor can they guarantee that the wood hasn't been treated with or soaked in anything that could be potentially harmful in your aquarium. 

(That said, the guy I talked to has used pieces from there in his tanks and only once had a problem that he believed was attributable to the wood)


----------



## mordalphus

I bought a bunch of manzy from there, worked just fine. 

Only complaint I had was the shipping cost, I bought 2 large branches and the shipping was like 30 dollars.


----------

